# 6.35 Socket by fivemega



## fivemega (Jan 3, 2011)

*(AVAILABLE)


NOTE: Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*








*NO RESERVATION*​

*Here is another innovation from FiveMega
A ceramic heat sinked socket to fit all G6.35, GY6.35, G5.3, G4 and GU4 bi pin bulbs.
Just remove switch from your M*g D, cut off tower and solder two wires to switch positive and negative contacts.
It will be easier to remove switch stopper C clamp and install switch from head side, install C clamp back then insert bi pin brass assembly using pair of niddle nose pliers. By pushing pliers, brass will fit inside M*g D barrel and soon as you remove pliers, it will stop there and wont move.
Picture shows how to insert brass socket into M*g D barrel in right side and installed Osram 458 on left side.
It is easily possible to adjust bulb fillament height which should be about 2mm above barrel lip.
Since socket is mounted on brass and brass is directly in contact with flashlight barrel, heat will transfer faster to body and won't damage switch.
What you get is installed ceramic socket inside brass mount. No switch, no flashlight body, no head no batteries, no charger and no plier included.
This socket is designed to work with new M*g D with D in front of serial number. Wont fit M*g C
Battery holders are available here and here.
G4 drop in sockets are available here.
G5.3 drop in sockets are available here.
Price:*
*Standard $24 each (A V A I L A B L E)*
*Premium $26 each (Low resistance Teflon wires) (A V A I L A B L E) 
Buy two sockets and get $10 off
Shipping to States $6 each
Shipping internationally $14 for each socket.
Please pay first, pick next available number, post it here and same information in paypal note or message.
Without above information, I will never figure out who is paying and for what item(s).
Paypal:* [email protected]
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*

----------------------

#01 G6.35 socket $24 Nova paid shipped
#02 G6.35 socket $24 Xuen7 paid shipped LC548066897US
#03 G6.35 socket $24 atolchev paid shipped LC548066910US
#04 G6.35 socket $24 jwyj paid shipped 23082180000028858784
#05 G6.35 socket $24 jwyj paid shipped 23082180000028858784
#06 G6.35 socket $24 DrSwiger paid 03103490000027886148
#07 G6.35 socket $24 LightJunk paid shipped 03103490000027889958
#08 G6.35 socket $24 LightJunk paid shipped 03103490000027889958
#09 G6.35 socket $24 LightJunk paid shipped 03103490000027889958
#10 G6.35 socket $24 LightJunk paid shipped 03103490000027889958
#11 G6.35 socket $24 jwyj paid shipped LC523845605US
#12 G6.35 socket $24 FBsLights paid shipped 03110240000020027642
#14 G6.35 socket $24 FBsLights paid shipped 03110240000020027642
#15 G6.35 socket $24 1pt21 paid shipped 03110240000020037788
#16 G6.35 socket $24 Eirik paid shipped LC548067380US
#17 G6.35 socket $24 mckeand13 paid shipped 03103490000199366622
#18 G6.35 socket $24 EMC2 paid shipped 03103490000199366615
#19 G6.35 socket $24 LMVDIRECT paid shipped LC452768324US
#20 G6.35 socket $24 Nightman paid shipped LC452768369US
#21 G6.35 socket $24 Nightman paid shipped LC452768369US
#22 G6.35 socket $24 ErikP paid shipped 23051590000171668697
#23 G6.35 socket $24 kcdunn1 paid shipped 03112550000196289842
#24 G6.35 socket $24 Brian S paid shipped 03112550000196289873
#25 G6.35 socket $24 ss2nv paid shipped 03113260000161335960
#26 G6.35 socket $24 ss2nv paid shipped 03113260000161335960
#27 G6.35 socket $24 LightJunk paid shipped 03113260000161340698
#28 G6.35 socket $24 LightJunk paid shipped 03113260000161340698
#29 G6.35 socket $24 gVp paid shipped LC452889591US
#30 G6.35 socket $24 alby26 paid shipped 03112550000058021375
#31 G6.35 socket $24 jmpaul320 paid shipped 03112550000058021016
#32 G6.35 socket $24 jmpaul320 paid shipped 03112550000058021016
#33 G6.35 socket $24 lctorana paid shipped LC360750438US
#34 G6.35 socket $24 ming560 paid shipped LC740353711US
#35 G6.35 socket $24 ming560 paid shipped LC740353711US
#36 G6.35 socket $24 ma_sha1 paid shipped 03113260000160937004
#37 G6.35 socket $24 Louis-Marie Viel paid shipped LC360722746US
#38 G6.35 socket $24 mjgsxr paid shipped LC931050960US
#39 G6.35 socket $24 lngrnge paid shipped 9505510529973108522439
#40 G6.35 socket $24 LMVDIRECT paid shipped 740354164US
#41 G6.35 socket $24 miss breezy paid shipped 9114901159818849074607
#42 G6.35 socket $24 charlestt paid shipped LC007682604US
#43 G6.35 socket $24 Nancy paid shipped 9114901159818848933455
#44 G6.35 socket $24 ef9sleeper paid shipped LC658428987US
#45 G6.35 socket $24 StorminMatt paid shipped 9114901159815942834596
#46 G6.35 socket $24 SVARO paid shipped LC186124206US
#47 G6.35 socket $24 tomthebaker paid shipped 23082940000035337924
#48 G6.35 socket $24 Bimmerboy paid shipped 9114901159815876935826
#49 G6.35 socket $24 Hallis paid shipped 9114901159815876935833
#50 G6.35 socket $24 Hallis paid shipped 9114901159815876935833
#51 G6.35 socket $24 Conte paid shipped LC435915504US
#52 G6.35 socket $24 double0thirteen paid shipped LC550404580US
#53 G6.35 socket $24 double0thirteen paid shipped LC550404580US
#54 G6.35 socket $24 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373431092
#55 G6.35 socket $24 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373431092
#56 G6.35 socket $24 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373526392
#57 G6.35 socket $24 Maker paid shipped 9114999944238373526392
#58 G6.35 socket $24 Domdom paid shipped LC550399607US
#59 G6.35 socket $24 Domdom paid shipped LC550399607US
#60 G6.35 socket $24 jkpq45 paid shipped 9500111140525028592392
#61 G6.35 socket $24 jkpq45 paid shipped 9500111140525028592392
#62 G6.35 socket $24 breadfan paid shipped 9114999944238373413746
#63 G6.35 socket $24 BlackEgoBrain paid shipped LC529139177US
#64 G6.35 socket $24 MadeInUSA paid shipped 9505511144965083556165
#65 G6.35 socket $24 bigchelis paid shipped 9500111144965103527349
#66 G6.35 socket $24 cloudbounce paid shipped LC550834540US
#67 G6.35 socket $24 GBOGH paid shipped 9505513808436019092453
#68 G6.35 socket $24 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226889US
#69 G6.35 socket $24 ozrj paid shipped LC186109291US
#70 G6.35 socket $24 bigchelis paid shipped 9500113808416123152288
#71 G6.35 socket $24 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226787US
#72 G6.35 socket $24 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226787US
#73 G6.35 socket $24 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226787US
#74 G6.35 socket $24 mjgsxr paid shipped LC722226787US
#75 G6.35 socket $24 id30209 paid shipped LA046595306US
#76 G6.35 socket $24 TorchBear paidshipped LH127610391US
#77 G6.35 socket $24 mesa232323 paid shipped 9500113808431033367799
#78 G6.35 socket $24 strideredc paid shipped LH163990468US
#79 G6.35 socket $24 bridgman paid shipped
#80 G6.35 socket $24 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
#81 G6.35 socket $24* (A V A I L A B L E)*
#82 G6.35 socket $24 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
----------------------
*Premium=Low Resistance Teflon Wires.*
#01 G6.35 premium socket $26 mesa232323 paid shipped 9505513808411152378695
#02 G6.35 premium socket $26 mesa232323 paid shipped 9505513808411152378695
#03 G6.35 premium socket $26 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
#04 G6.35 premium socket $26 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
#05 G6.35 premium socket $26 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
#06 G6.35 premium socket $26 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
#07 G6.35 premium socket $26 *(A V A I L A B L E) *
#08 G6.35 premium socket $26 *(A V A I L A B L E)*
----------------------
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested.*


*(A V A I L A B L E)*​


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Mar 12, 2011)

We lost some posts here. Bump to hopefully get support for a C cell version.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## Xuen7 (May 22, 2011)

*#02 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE) 

*Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4BW87259S05360802)


----------



## jwyj (May 26, 2011)

*#04 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE)
#05 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE) *


----------



## DrSwiger (Jun 20, 2011)

​Unnecessary long quote removed.....Bill 


One 6.35 socket please $30 drswiger


----------



## LightJunk (Jun 29, 2011)

*Hi Varooj,*


* for*

*#07 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE)
#08 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE)
#08 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE)
#10 G6.35 socket (AVAILABLE)*


PM sent.


----------



## FBsLights (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll take:

#71: Bi-Pin Socket For MN Lamp Assembly (5th Run): $48
#12, #14: 6.35 Socket by fivemega: 2 * 80% * $24 = $38.40 (20% off sale)
S/H: $6
Total: $92.40

Paypal sent


----------



## Eirik (Aug 26, 2011)

pp sendt for one G6.35 socket $ 24 pluss $ 6 for Shipping internationally.


----------



## mckeand13 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll take #17 G6.35 socket

Paypal sent for:
G6.35 brass/ceramic adapter = $24.00
White 8AA>2D adapter = $37.00
Borofloat Lens = $7.50
Shipping = $7.00 

Thanks.


----------



## EMC2 (Dec 21, 2011)

G6.35 socket #17 $24.00 AVAILABLE HA Red w/chrome Bezel #06 $110.00 AVAILABLE (Bulb opening is 12.7mm)Paid 142.00 6 days ago


----------



## LMVDIRECT (Jan 15, 2012)

#19 Socket paid 30$ shipping to Canada on 15-01-2012
LMVDIRECT


----------



## Nightman (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Fivemega

PayPal sent for:

2x G6.35 Socket = $48
International Shipping $8
#20 & #21

1x Camless 8.5mm Bi-Focal Reflector = $22
International Shipping $5
#198

Total $83

Best Regards


----------



## ErikP (Feb 10, 2012)

ErikP  for *#22 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)*


----------



## kcdunn1 (Mar 13, 2012)

kcdunn1 for one G6.35 socket #23 - $24.00 plus $6.00 shipping ($24.00 + $6.00) = $30.00 paypal sent.


----------



## bstrickler (Mar 26, 2012)

PayPal sent for #24!

One step closer to finishing my build


----------



## kcdunn1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Fivemega, any idea when you will be able to ship these parts? Thanks


----------



## DM51 (Mar 27, 2012)

Fivemega is currently unavailable. His threads are temporarily closed, and we look forward to being able to reopen them as soon as possible.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 7, 2012)

All active threads now re-opened!


----------



## ss2nv (Apr 26, 2012)

PP sent for:

*#25 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)
#26 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping = $6.00

Total = $54.00*


----------



## LightJunk (May 10, 2012)

for 

*#27 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)
#28 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)
Shipping $2

Total $50

**Thanks.
LJ***


----------



## gVp (Jun 27, 2012)

pp sent for

#29 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)

thank you.


----------



## alby26 (Jul 3, 2012)

*
#30 G6.35 socket*


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 8, 2012)

*#31 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)
#32 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)

sub total = $48
-30% (thanks!)

$33.60
$6 shipping

$39.60 + 4% pp fees

41.18 total

cpf jmpaul320
*


----------



## lctorana (Aug 3, 2012)

for:
*#*2 black 2C Prince $150
#01 Completely Gold plated 2C M*g with finned/flutted head and 15mm extension $140
#08 HA BlackTail Cap McClicky Switch $34
#52 Scalloped SS tail cap $18
*#33 G6.35 socket $24*
​ Subtotal $366
Less 30% $256.20
1 pack of 3853 RoP bulbs
With shipping, call it $300?


----------



## mckeand13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Did I miss a 30% off sale?


----------



## ming560 (Aug 12, 2012)

for 30% off
#34 G6.35 socket $24 
#35 G6.35 socket $24


----------



## mjgsxr (Feb 27, 2013)

#38 G6.35 socket $24*(AVAILABLE)Paypal sent


----------



## lngrnge (Apr 8, 2013)

#39 G6.35 socket PP sent


----------



## LMVDIRECT (Jun 21, 2013)

Payment for
#19 MagCharger MOP Reflector 11mm : 36$
#40 6.35mm Socket : 24$
MagCharger Ceramic Slug : 38$
Shipping international 16$
Total payment 114$ , sent 2013-06-21 21:25
LMVDIRECT
Thank You !


----------



## charlestt (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi there, since this is an old thread do you have any of these left ?

Thanks


----------



## donn_ (Oct 20, 2013)

There were 5 available as on 9/30/13.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 21, 2013)

charlestt said:


> Hi there, since this is an old thread do you have any of these left ?


*Yes, more 6.35 Sockets available.*


----------



## charlestt (Oct 22, 2013)

*#42 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE) **Payment Sent* (Unique Transaction ID 42R427193R668543M)


----------



## ef9sleeper (Dec 25, 2013)

#44 g6.35 Socket.


Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID # 11A0491924654472W)


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 3, 2014)

Payment of $24 plus $6 shipping for socket #45.

Transaction # 57D87294AH390283F


----------



## SVARO (Jan 19, 2014)

Paypal sent for 1 *x #46 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)* - 20%

3BD36351SK9067344

thanks


----------



## tomthebaker (Jan 26, 2014)

I will take *#47 G6.35 socket $24*


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 9, 2014)

for #48 socket.

The easy adjustability is an excellent idea. Glad to be getting one of these.

Thanks, FM!


----------



## Hallis (Mar 10, 2014)

PayPal Sent

#49 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)
#50 G6.35 socket $24 (AVAILABLE)


$48
+$6 shipping


----------



## Hallis (Mar 12, 2014)

I really hope you make another run of the G4 PR socket adapters again one day.


----------



## Hallis (Mar 13, 2014)

Got them today. Man they're heavy for their size. A lot of mass to transfer/dissipate heat!


----------



## edeekeos (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll take #51 G6.35 socket

G6.35 brass/ceramic adapter = $24.00
Shipping = $6.00
*TOTAL = $30.00*

Thanks.


----------



## Conte (May 27, 2014)

#51 G6.35 socket $24 
Bulbs: $48
Shipping: $8
Total: $80


(Or Number 52, I just noticed the above post not marked on the list. )


----------



## double0thirteen (Oct 25, 2014)

Payment sent
Transaction ID: 3WH359518S9589405

2 x G4 Bi-pin FM Axial (4V, 3.3A): $24
2 x G4 Bi-pin FM Axial (6.6V, 3.3A): $24
2 x G6.35 Replacement Socket: $48
shipping: $18

Total: 114


----------



## Maker (Jan 4, 2015)

PayPal sent:

Item
Price After Discount If Applicable

*#54 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
**$19.20
**#55 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
**$19.20
**Shipping
**$6.00*
#06 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE)
$20.80
#07 "D" HA III Black 60mm extension tube $26 (AVAILABLE)
$20.80
#06 "D" HA III Black 120mm extension tube $28 (AVAILABLE)
$22.40
#05 "D" HA III Black 180mm extension tube $34 (AVAILABLE)
$27.20
Shipping
$7.00
#09 8.4 volt 3 XML kit $88 (AVAILABLE)
$70.40
#08 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)
$48.00
Shipping
$8.00
#10 Chrome Plated SMO (Chrome Blemished Camless) $40 (AVAILABLE)
$32.00
$07.50 for each Borofloat lens (AVAILABLE)
$7.50
$05.00 for each cam (AVAILABLE)
$4.00
Shipping
$6.00
G5.3 Socket $29.50 for first socket. cash or CC. AVAILABLE
$23.60
G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE
$21.60
G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE
$21.60
Shipping
$2.50
#08 Bi-Focal camless M*g reflector $18
$18.00
$6 for each Borofloat (Pyrex) 52.1mm lens (AVAILABLE) One lens for each reflector.
$6.00
Shipping
$5.00
Total Parts
$382.30
Total Shipping
$34.50
Grand Total
$416.80


----------



## Maker (Jan 12, 2015)

PayPal sent:


CPF Handle: Maker
Item
Price After Discount If Applicable
3XML M*g C & D drop in by Fivemega
#09 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)
48
#10 Kit only with no module $60 (AVAILABLE)
48
Shipping
8
Ver2 Deep M*g Reflector by Fivemega
#06 Gold SMO (AVAILABLE)
32
$07.50 for each Borofloat lens (AVAILABLE)
7.5
$05.00 for each cam (AVAILABLE)
4
Shipping
6
5.3mm Ceramic socket for MR16-11 Reflectorized Bulb
G5.3 Socket $29.50 for first socket. cash or CC. AVAILABLE
23.6
G5.3 Socket $27 for each additional sockets. AVAILABLE
21.6
Borofloat lens $7.50 AVAILABLE WITH PURCHASE OF SOCKET
7.5
Borofloat lens $7.50 AVAILABLE WITH PURCHASE OF SOCKET
7.5
Shipping
2.5
*6.35 Socket by fivemega
**#56 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
**19.2
**#57 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)
**19.2
**Shipping
**6*
M*g D Tail Cap McClicky Switch By Fivemega
#29 HA Black $34 (AVAILABLE) 
27.2
Shipping
4
Total Parts
265.3
Total Shipping
26.5
Grand Total
291.8


----------



## fivemega (Jan 15, 2015)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More 6.35 Sockets available.

Please check post #1 for next available number.*


----------



## Domdom (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello FiveMega I have sent payment through PayPal for the purchase of 2 G 6.35 Sockets .
# 58 G6.35 = $ 24
# 59 G6.35 = $ 24
Shipping for first and second Socket $ 8.00 Total $ 56.00
Thankyou Domdom


----------



## jkpq45 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll take #60 G6.35 socket $24 and #61 G6.35 socket $24
G6.35 brass/ceramic adapters = $48.00
Shipping = $6.00
*TOTAL = $54.00*

 by candlepowerforums.com handle jkpq45


----------



## breadfan (Feb 7, 2015)

#62 G6.35 socket $24
1x Boro lens $7.50
1x G4 Bi-pin FM Axial (6.6V, 3.3A) $12 
1x 3854 Pack of HO (6V, 4A) & LO (6.V, 1.9A) $10 
1x 3853 Pack of HO (7.2V, 3.3A) & LO (7.2.V, 1.5A) $10
1x Bi-pin WA01274-U (7.2V, 2.77A) $10 Each 
Shipping $6

total $79.50

thanks!


----------



## breadfan (Feb 14, 2015)

Got mine today! :twothumbs Looks great, FM! Thanks! Now i have to remember how to solder...


----------



## BlackEgoBrain (Mar 20, 2015)

*

#63 G6.35 socket $24
Shipping internationally $6*

Total: 30$

Thanks


----------



## BlackEgoBrain (Mar 30, 2015)

Got mine today! :twothumbs
Wow, that was fast!!!

Thanks!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Fivemega,
Paypal sent for ITEM----------- #65 G6.35 socket $24 *(A V A I L A B L E)

$24 for the Socket
$6 Shipping to USA
$30--Total


Do you by any chance have a drop-in or switch mod for D Maglite for sale that can take 10~15Amps? The 6D Mags can fit a lot of IMR 25500's and I would love to try hotwires but haven't done a high current Maglite switch mod before.

Thank you,
bigC*


----------



## cloudbounce (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi, Fivemega


CPF Handle: cloudbounce

1 x #02 Gold SMO $30 *(camless-blemished)* 
1 x Borofloat lens $7.50
Shipping internationally $12

1 x #66 G6.35 socket $24
Shipping internationally $6

*Total: $79.50*

*Thank you!*


----------



## mjgsxr (Jan 9, 2016)

Cpf id mjgsxr
#68 G6.35 socket $24*(A V A I L A B L E)
+international postage


----------



## ozrj (Mar 15, 2016)

3x G4 Philips 5761 $6 Each
#14 Bi-Focal camless M*g reflector $18
#69 G6.35 socket $24
$6 for each Borofloat (Pyrex) 52.1mm lens
$14 international postage

Total: $80


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi
Paypal $30 sent for:
#70 G6.35 socket $24 *(A V A I L A B L E)




Price $24 each
Shipping to States $6 
Total Sent $30


*


----------



## mjgsxr (May 14, 2016)

#71 G6.35 socket $24*(A V A I L A B L E)
#72 G6.35 socket $24*(A V A I L A B L E)
#73 G6.35 socket $24*(A V A I L A B L E)
#74 G6.35 socket $24*(A V A I L A B L E)

PayPal sent mjgsxr


----------



## fivemega (May 14, 2017)

charlestt said:


> Hi there, since this is an old thread do you have any of these left ?



*Yes, more 6.35 Sockets available.*


----------



## fivemega (May 21, 2018)

*A B

A B

A B

A B*


----------



## fivemega (May 21, 2019)

*More 6.35 Sockets available.*


----------



## PolarBearXing (Nov 10, 2019)

Are these products still available Fivemega?


----------



## fivemega (Nov 10, 2019)

PolarBearXing said:


> Are these products still available Fivemega?



*Yes, they are available.*


----------



## fivemega (Dec 18, 2020)

*More G4, G5.3 and 6.35 Sockets available.*


----------



## TorchBear (Jan 6, 2021)

Paypal transaction ID: 82F95797BB176680J

1 x #76 G6.35 socket @ $24
1 x G5.3 Socket @ $29.50
2 x 12V, 35W, 12 degree MR16 @ $5
1 x Borofloat lens @ $7.50

Shipping:
$14.00 international

Total:
$85


----------



## TorchBear (Jan 16, 2021)

TorchBear said:


> Paypal transaction ID: 82F95797BB176680J
> 
> 1 x #76 G6.35 socket @ $24
> 1 x G5.3 Socket @ $29.50
> ...




Received. All good


----------



## mesa232323 (Jan 28, 2021)

Paypal sent

#77 G6.35 socket $24 (A V A I L A B L E)

$30


Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## mesa232323 (May 26, 2021)

#01 G6.35 premium socket $26 (A V A I L A B L E)
#02 G6.35 premium socket $26 (A V A I L A B L E)


----------



## fivemega (Sep 14, 2021)

*More G4, G5.3 and 6.35 Sockets available.*


----------



## strideredc (Feb 5, 2022)

#78 G6.35 socket $24 *(A V A I L A B L E)
$24 +$14 = $38*


----------



## strideredc (Feb 21, 2022)

strideredc said:


> #78 G6.35 socket $24 *(A V A I L A B L E)
> $24 +$14 = $38*


Hi FM, I noticed that this hadn't been updated as paid and sent? just to let you know transaction number was 81P39464S7823394J


----------



## fivemega (Jul 18, 2022)

*Every payment received for above part, already shipped and tracking number or custom form number is added on post #1

More 6.35 Sockets available.

Please check post #1 for next available number.*


----------



## hamhanded (Jul 19, 2022)

Do these require a custom reflector to avoid melting?


----------



## mesa232323 (Jul 19, 2022)

arrgh my eyes!! said:


> Do these require a custom reflector to avoid melting?


Absolutely!


----------



## fivemega (Jul 19, 2022)

arrgh my eyes!! said:


> Do these require a custom reflector to avoid melting?


*Any bulb over 10W in M*g "C" and M*g "D" will produce too much heat and needs **aluminum reflector** and glass lens.
Bulbs less than 10 W don't produce high temperature and can be used with M*g "C" and M*g "D" original plastic reflector and lens.*


----------

